

Richard Poynder - The Basement Interviews - gts
http://richardpoynder.co.uk/The%20Basement%20Interviews.htm
A good selection of interviews with free &amp; open source leaders, although a bit dated(2006-2007) still quite interesting.
======
gts
Good selection of interviews with free & open source leaders, although a bit
dated(2006-2007) still quite interesting.

